# I feel ashamed!......



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

I am unable to take care of more than one rat! i favour one, and then i ignore the other rat.  i feel bad about that and so i don't want my other rat that i don't favour to feel left out. so i am thinking about selling her to a good owner that has experience with rats and knows how to take care of her. 
i just want you to know. i feel ashamed but it is for the better of me and daisy. (cookie is the one i am favouring)

cookie:
http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn222/bffel3/ratties021.jpg

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn222/bffel3/ratties001.jpg

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn222/bffel3/ratties005.jpg


Daisy:
(her sister delilah is in those pictures, she is currently not with me anymore.  )

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn222/bffel3/Northpetspeople048-1.jpg

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn222/bffel3/Northpetspeople068.jpg

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/nn222/bffel3/ratties027.jpg

p.p.s.- have any sudjestions?


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

sorry i forgot to tell you one thing....
delilah is the darker one.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Do you have other females besides Daisy and Cookie? If not, I suggest you keep Daisy to keep Cookie company when you're not there, and to have both out with you at the same time. Daisy is just too adorable.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

if you spend more time with the other you will learn to love her as well. If you feel ashamed, you can do something about it in the interest of the animals.
You can watch for some traits that you like in the other rat and learn to accept her for the one she is.
I too had a less favorite but you know what? by spending more time with her I discovered that she is the only one who likes to hand wrestle and flip..... she is in my heart. You just have to find a path to your heart, I know it is there somewhere.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

yes, the only problem is is that i got daisy from one of the most hated breeders in canada! (i didn't know at the time) And so she just breeds for colour and not temperment! so all her rat end up sick, dead at a very young age, or very mis tempered.
they are currently in seperate cages, because i have tried and tried to put them together but daisy keeps hurting cookie, and right now cookie has a skratch on her eye that is just dry blood.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Daisy cannot help it that she is the victim of profit breeding and needs your help. Who else will care for her? it's not fair to re home a rat with behavior problems because she will run the risk of being abused unless it's somebody who knows about her and is knowledgeable.
Why don't you keep her separated and work with her?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Haven't you had daisy the longest anyway? And wasn't one of your rats dying just a few days ago?

You've taken Daisy on, and in my personal opinion, it's your responsibility to work with her. She may not get on with other rats, but if every unperfect rat is kicked to the curb when a newer "sweeter" rat comes into the picture, we would be up to our eyeballs in unwanted rats (not that many rescue's aren't already).

I'm sure there are techniques that can be used with her to help her somewhat, why don't you at least try those before you give up on her completely? =/


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

ok thanks. i will try that. yes daisy looked like she was going to die a few days ago. she was making funny noises and stuff like that just like the ones that delilah made. but i think all is good now and i will try to put them together because i really want to put them in a bigger and better cage like the midwest ferret nation cage.
thanks alot! 
skitza


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

I love youre pictures of "Daisy and Delilah" Where did you find them ?

Did daisy ever goto a vet ?
Are you sure youre not just bored of daisy now shes older and you wnna play with the baby ? (cookie)

You should think about things like this BEFORE getting any pet. It unfair on the animal.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

i don't really know. lol
but i was going to take daisy to a vet but then she seemed to feel better, so i cancled the appointment.
though i should've taken delilah too a vet. though i did ask on yahoo.com what was going to happen and/or if this was treatable, and they all said that she was going to die.  so i fed her some honey, and then some peanut butter, and then some cooked oats. but she didn't eat any of it for very long. (she ate a bit but then stopped)
then i woke up one morning and she was......


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Then surely that would have told you that getting daisy to a vet would have been important? Even if she was looking better, they don't get that ill for nothing


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

I have two boys, a little under a year old. One was extremely aggressive and attacked his cage mate and me as well. I didn't want to keep him, but have kept him and worked with him. 

I have to admit that I wanted to give up on him and focus on the other, but I can say that after making an effort to spend time with both of them, they each have great qualities. 

Sometimes it helps just to give them time and not make any quick decisions. I have learned a lot about myself by caring for an animal with whom I've had issues.

AND...when I talk to the little guy who attacked me and his cagemate, he bruxes. And he makes me smile every time I am around him.

There is hope. Please don't give up. Your feelings can change. Feelings are only temporary and in the long run don't always matter (although it is nearly impossible to remember that in the present moment).

Take care and best wishes.

P.S. Before anyone panics, the boys have been separated, so the victim is no longer in harm's way.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

BoyzRcrazy said:


> AND...when I talk to the little guy who attacked me and his cagemate, he bruxes.


Completely off topic, but my 2 brux when i talk to them sometimes, moscow even boggled the other day! It really makes you smile doesnt it? Sorry I just had to comment on this. Well done for helping the little guy to come round


----------

